# DIRECTV and Viggle partnership launched



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Have a smart phone or tablet, download the free Viggle app and start earning rewards for watching DIRECTV. Works much like Shazam in that it does an audio fingerprint of what you are watching. Available for free at the App Store for iOS or Google Play for Android devices.

DIRECTV customers will receive extra bonus Viggle points (for select shows) that customers from other television providers are not eligible for. Might as well start earning something for watching TV anyway. Doesn't cost anything and you're essentially paid to watch television. The NFL Sunday Ticket games this weekend will be eligible for bonus points, as will some Premium programming this weekend.

Some of the trivia they have via Viggle Live during certain shows is rather fun and an easy way to earn additional points.

USE PROMO CODE "DIRECTV" if you are new to Viggle to earn a signup bonus.

http://www.mobilemarketer.com/cms/news/television/13670.html

For those of you that have already been "viggling" prior to today, make sure you start to authenticate with the app by going into your settings menu and reselecting your TV provider. It will ask you to link your DIRECTV account. This is the only way to be eligible for DIRECTV bonus points by going through the authentication process.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Is there a promo code?


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

DIRECTV is the promo code


----------



## ChicagoBlue (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you for the code. Signed up, worked. Interesting product. If people want to pay me for watching tv, by all means do it. 

Did a little research on this product and looks like Robert Sillerman's idea. He of LiveNation, Elvis Presley Estate, American Idol fame.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

ChicagoBlue said:


> Thank you for the code. Signed up, worked. Interesting product. If people want to pay me for watching tv, by all means do it.
> 
> Did a little research on this product and looks like Robert Sillerman's idea. He of LiveNation, Elvis Presley Estate, American Idol fame.


Yup, that's the guy.

I've earned a few free Starbucks drinks and I'm on my way to a MacBook right now...going to take awhile but earning points is pretty easy. Earned a bunch during the Monday Night Football game last night playing their MyGuy game within the Viggle app.


----------



## Fluthy (Feb 9, 2008)

I downloaded and play with this app on Thursday during the football game. I played the MyGuy game during the game and won. It's said congrats you won... which was suppose to give me +1000 points. Never got them, sent and e-mail to Viggle which says that will get back to me in 72 hrs. I still have not heard back from them. Seems like a waste if the app is not going to work :-(


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

The app is buggy and erratic. Gets shows wrong. Doesn't recognize Red Zone or even som Fox network shows. And doesn't remember your login. 

I'm about to give up on it.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm gone. Tried to reset my account to get directv bonus points. It deactivated but says I can not restart. This is crap.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, I thought this Viggle might be kind of lame, but its actually not bad. Since I signed up on 9/8, I have accumulated over 14,000 points. More then enough for $5 debit card at CVS or Starbucks and almost half way to a $15 Chili's card. 

When watching NFL games that I'm normally not that interested in, the "My Guy" fantasy football competition helps hold my interest. I'm not much of a fantasy football player, since it typically involves too much time. This game is just play whenever you feel like it. Then just picking one player per play and playing against 9 other random opponents. With a chance to win and receive 1000 points. 

To earn other points, when you watch a TV program or game, you simply tap the screen. It listens to the sound from the TV and then checks you in. Then it accumulates points, until you check in for something else. Or at the end of the length of time the program lasts, it will check you out and give you your points total.

Some programs have bonuses up to 200 points. And it gives you the programs that will earn bonuses that day and a couple days in advance. So you can just tune in, get your bonus points and then change the channel to something you want to watch. If you watch a 15 sec commercial, up to 75 points earned (I should say, play a 30 second commercial, while you watch something else). 

So overall, I would say that its worth a look.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

OK - I signed up primarily to see how all this works.

I've participated in other programs before that tracked viewership, so it's not totally foreign.

Should be interesting.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> OK - I signed up primarily to see how all this works.
> 
> I've participated in other programs before that tracked viewership, so it's not totally foreign.
> 
> Should be interesting.


Good for you! Hope you enjoy it.

And for tracking viewership, its easier then filling out the old diaries they had years ago. And even DIRECTV tracks viewership, if you don't opt out. And their results may be a bit off with what I do. If I see a high bonus show listed, I tune to it, check in and let it run.

Viggle will accumulate points, until the show ends. So you can then be watching something else. So their viewership numbers may be a bit skewed. And by the way, you can back out of Viggle and use other apps while its active. Just don't log out of it.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> The app is buggy and erratic. Gets shows wrong. Doesn't recognize Red Zone or even som Fox network shows. And doesn't remember your login.
> 
> I'm about to give up on it.


They had some issues with Red Zone the first week plus because it couldn't tell if it was the game you were watching or red zone. They have since made some changes on that and it works much better.

I'm up to about 26,000 points now....a few free Starbucks or maybe I'll hold out for something more. 

The login issue you are having, that is weird. Have you tried to delete the app and reinstall? I've had zero issues with the logins. Make sure that you have linked to DIRECTV in the settings as well.


----------



## TravelFan1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Satelliteracer, let the folks know that the app isn't properly recognizing BabyFirstTv shows, and it is not even allowing me to manually check in. My phone is a Samsung Stratosphere, an android.

Other than that, app works fine and it's very easy to earn points.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

After 48 hours with Viggle...I've found it to be quite easy to use.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Satelliteracer said:


> They had some issues with Red Zone the first week plus because it couldn't tell if it was the game you were watching or red zone. They have since made some changes on that and it works much better.


In my experience, checking in for the Red Zone Channel has been working fine as long as I manage to do it while Andrew Siciliano is talking.

Only problem is that Viggle lists it as "NFL RedZone," i.e., the "competing" version that's carried by cable and Dish.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

"Satelliteracer" said:


> Yup, that's the guy.
> 
> I've earned a few free Starbucks drinks and I'm on my way to a MacBook right now...going to take awhile but earning points is pretty easy. Earned a bunch during the Monday Night Football game last night playing their MyGuy game within the Viggle app.


Looks like the awards must change from time to time. I don't see an award for a MacBook. I do see an IPod and AppleTv.

App seems fairly straight forward, although a little bit buggy. Crashed once and "My Guy" won't connect.

Also, could not find the App from the Itunes App store, ended up going to the viggle website and linking from there.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

There will be bonus points for the premier of Dexter and Homeland.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

It picked up Faith Hill quite well! 



Kevin F


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

TravelFan1 said:


> Satelliteracer, let the folks know that the app isn't properly recognizing BabyFirstTv shows, and it is not even allowing me to manually check in. My phone is a Samsung Stratosphere, an android.
> 
> Other than that, app works fine and it's very easy to earn points.


Babyfirst isn't one of the channels that it works on. There are about 170 to 180 channels that it works on, but BabyFirst isn't one of them.

If you go to settings and then to CHANNEL LIST withing the app it will give you all the channels that Viggle works with.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

raott said:


> Looks like the awards must change from time to time. I don't see an award for a MacBook. I do see an IPod and AppleTv.
> 
> App seems fairly straight forward, although a little bit buggy. Crashed once and "My Guy" won't connect.
> 
> Also, could not find the App from the Itunes App store, ended up going to the viggle website and linking from there.


Correct, the rewards change from time to time. Think of it as if they have an inventory of items and if they sell out or the sponsor of those items (Apple, Best Buy, etc) changes then those rewards can change. Some have been very constant, some change. I've redeemed a few thus far and I'm sitting on 25k+ right now....got some nice points tonight with Family Guy plus the in show trivia, Simpsons, Homeland and Dexter.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

With a weekend of NFL Sunday ticket, winning a My Guy, catching several bonuses, running advertisements, I'm now over 20k+. And as mentioned, My Guy fantasy football does occasionally have some glitches, but most of the time it works fine.


----------



## Chrismon1001 (Apr 3, 2011)

Signed up. Love it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RACJ2 said:


> With a weekend of NFL Sunday ticket, *winning a My Guy*, catching several bonuses, running advertisements, I'm now over 20k+. And as mentioned, My Guy fantasy football does occasionally have some glitches, but most of the time it works fine.


So you're the guy who stole those points from me.... :lol:


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> So you're the guy who stole those points from me.... :lol:


Sorry about that! 

Since there are only 10 players per My Guy game, I'm sure the chances of us ending up actually playing against each other are miniscule. Although I'll be ready to take you on during tonight's Cards vs Rams Thursday night game! :box:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RACJ2 said:


> Sorry about that!
> 
> Since there are only 10 players per My Guy game, I'm sure the chances of us ending up actually playing against each other are miniscule. Although I'll be ready to take you on during tonight's Cards vs Rams Thursday night game! :box:


:lol: had I known you were the one trouncing everyone, I would have just folded. 

Viggle is quite interesting in terms of it's real time interactivity.


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds like the new mPoints addition to the Crackle app that also lets you earn five dollar debit cards and enter to win bigger prizes. It's a gimmick, nothing more. Personally I wish crackle would dump mPoints as it just introduced bugs to the app.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Is this a mechanism to allow programmers to "buy" viewership?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

harsh said:


> Is this a mechanism to allow programmers to "buy" viewership?


No, it's actually a new career for some [link].


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

harsh said:


> Is this a mechanism to allow programmers to "buy" viewership?


In one sense, yes. No different than people becoming committed to an airline or using a specific credit card because they get points. They refuse to travel on another airline because they're hooked on the points. That's one way to look at it.

Another is that the programmers are constantly trying to generate ratings and will advertise to customers to "tune in" to their show. Now they can actually reward a viewer for doing so and if it builds brand awareness for that show or network, all the better as viewers may hang around and check out other programs that the network offers which they normally don't view.

It's a very interesting play they are making and a pretty fascinating story how it all started.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

As a viewer I like the idea that this will allow me to "vote" to a degree on shows I watch. Essentially if you don't have Neilson box then what you watch is not relevant to ratings so your voice doesn't count. I think that if something like this takes off it can force the rating systems to start to adapt to current technology which will allow people to have more input as to what is actually popular or not.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Satelliteracer said:


> They refuse to travel on another airline because they're hooked on the points.


If the view from one airliner were significantly different from the view from another, this might make sense.

Relating air service to TV programming is a poor analogy at best. That you don't have to watch TV pretty well kills the similarities. People generally don't fly just to earn airline miles.


----------



## TravelFan1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Satelliteracer, has there been a problem with the MyGuy recently? I wasn't able to play yesterday and I haven't been able to play today, either.


----------



## TravelFan1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Resumed working around 3.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

TravelFan1 said:


> Resumed working around 3.


Yeah...it was really having alot of problems with updates and connections much of the afternoon today.


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

anyone know how to get the android app if the tablet doesn't have google play?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Root your tablet and install a custom rom.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

MISpat said:


> anyone know how to get the android app if the tablet doesn't have google play?


If you're running the latest version(s) of Android (Ice Cream Sandwich or Jelly Bean) you should have Google Play already installed. If you don't have it, you don't need to root it to install it.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

"TravelFan1" said:


> Satelliteracer, has there been a problem with the MyGuy recently? I wasn't able to play yesterday and I haven't been able to play today, either.


Not sure. I've played MyGuy a few times, but mostly use the app for checking in to shows and earning points. I'll have to ask Viggle to see what's up.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

I installed Viggle to play with it this week, and I had to laugh when I realized Viggle's DirecTV guide lists a neighboring market's local ABC affiliate in with my locals... 

~Alan


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Does it only work with Live Tv, or recordings too?


----------



## mark40511 (Jul 18, 2008)

So I'm watching my local ABC news affiliate this morning at 630 am, right? So I downloaded this app, signed up and checked in, and it searched and found that I was watching Eyewitness news from another ABC affiliate (can't remember where but very far away), then I tried it again and it asked if I was watching "deadly women" on the Discovery channel.......Even though I wasn't I said yes and it gave me 8 points??

Do you need to have your TV blasting for this to hear or something? I'm asking because the app says "listening"


----------



## amh84 (Apr 19, 2010)

kevinturcotte said:


> Does it only work with Live Tv, or recordings too?


Works with recordings but bonus points are only doled out until 8 am (unknown what time zone, I'm assuming Eastern) the day after the original airing.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

amh84 said:


> Works with recordings but bonus points are only doled out until 8 am (unknown what time zone, I'm assuming Eastern) the day after the original airing.


The next day?! I still have stuff from February on my receiver lol


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

mark40511 said:


> So I'm watching my local ABC news affiliate this morning at 630 am, right? So I downloaded this app, signed up and checked in, and it searched and found that I was watching Eyewitness news from another ABC affiliate (can't remember where but very far away), then I tried it again and it asked if I was watching "deadly women" on the Discovery channel.......Even though I wasn't I said yes and it gave me 8 points??
> 
> Do you need to have your TV blasting for this to hear or something? I'm asking because the app says "listening"


Local channels it typically doesn't work for with the exception of national feeds of CBS, ABC, FOX, NBC. Yes, sometimes it does a bad match. You're going to have much more success on your traditional cable networks, and primetime national programming, not the local news and such.


----------



## mark40511 (Jul 18, 2008)

After playing around with this app today, it looks as if you can totally LIE about what you're watching and get away with it. 

I suspected what you said about the news and local programming and such was the case, but wasn't sure....

This does work. It DID know that I was watching Good Morning America


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> If you're running the latest version(s) of Android (Ice Cream Sandwich or Jelly Bean) you should have Google Play already installed. If you don't have it, you don't need to root it to install it.


I was under the impression that you need to root the tablet in order to install Google Play. Is this not the case?

Any info on installing google play without rooting would be appreciated...


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

MISpat said:


> I was under the impression that you need to root the tablet in order to install Google Play. Is this not the case?
> 
> Any info on installing google play without rooting would be appreciated...


Maybe I missed it. What tablet do you have?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

*Can two Viggle accounts be tied to the same DirecTV account?* No... this isn't a cheating thing, I'm asking if two people in the same household can have their own Viggle account, but be linked to the same DirecTV account.



Alan Gordon said:


> I installed Viggle to play with it this week, and I had to laugh when I realized Viggle's DirecTV guide lists a neighboring market's local ABC affiliate in with my locals...


Also... should I contact Viggle to see if I can get the above straightened out?!

~Alan


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

Shades228 said:


> Maybe I missed it. What tablet do you have?


You didn't miss it... I didn't think to post it 

Visual Land Connect Android 4.0 Internet Tablet 7" Capacitive Multi-Touch Screen 8GB Memory

Model VL-789


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

MISpat said:


> You didn't miss it... I didn't think to post it
> 
> Visual Land Connect Android 4.0 Internet Tablet 7" Capacitive Multi-Touch Screen 8GB Memory
> 
> Model VL-789


I don't have that tablet, but someone posted this on Amazon:


> "Visual Land Connect Android... It does not include the google marketplace "google play", but it's easy to download the googleplay .apk file and put it on the SD card and install the marketplace."


If nothing else, I would think that you should be able to search for Google Play. Then sign up and download it from apps from the website.


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

RACJ2 said:


> If nothing else, I would think that you should be able to search for Google Play.


Wow, it was actually THAT EASY! I guess I shouldn't have listened to my coworker who told me I'd have to root it first.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

MISpat said:


> Wow, it was actually THAT EASY! I guess I shouldn't have listened to my coworker who told me I'd have to root it first.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


You're welcome, glad it worked!


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

RACJ2 said:


> Well, I thought this Viggle might be kind of lame, but its actually not bad. Since I signed up on 9/8, I have accumulated over 14,000 points. More then enough for $5 debit card at CVS or Starbucks and almost half way to a $15 Chili's card...


So this was an painless way to get a $15 Chili's eCard. And it was easy to redeem the 30,000 points and have the $15 eCard emailed to me immediately. On to the next 30,000.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

"RACJ2" said:


> So this was an painless way to get a $15 Chili's eCard. And it was easy to redeem the 30,000 points and have the $15 eCard emailed to me immediately. On to the next 30,000.


Nice job


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

I thought I would pass this along to all, I received the following email from Viggle today:



> Hurricane Sandy is here.
> If you don't hear from us over the next few days, it's probably due to the effects of the storm (our Customer Service team is based on the East Coast). We'll be back as soon as we can.
> In addition, Viggle's connections and other systems may be out of service from time to time as the storm blows through. This may cause disruptions in your ability to check in or play one of our games (such as MyGuy or Viggle LIVE).
> Thank you for your understanding. If you live in the storm's path, please take this one seriously. All of us at Viggle hope that you and your loved ones come through the next few days safely.
> ...


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Just received another email:



> Good morning. We hope everyone is safe and well.
> Due to Tropical Storm Sandy, we're experiencing an outage with audio matching. You will not be able to check into shows using audio verification. The good news is that manual check-ins are working and everyone will still get their points.
> We appreciate your patience and understanding as we get audio check-ins back up. Please follow us on Twitter @Viggle for the latest updates.
> Sincerely,
> The Viggle Team


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

> Due to Tropical Storm Sandy, we're experiencing an outage with audio matching. You will not be able to check into shows using audio verification. *The good news is that manual check-ins are working* and everyone will still get their points.


I received the emails from Viggle as well. Unfortunately, they say the manual check in still works, but it hasn't for me. I followed all the steps for 2 different check-ins and it seemed like it worked fine. The problem is I never received any points for it.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

They are hopeful to be back up and running in a bit. They are based in NYC and their servers for matching all the show checkins are in New Jersey, so you can imagine they've had a rough week like many have out there. 

Hoping for the best for the folks impacted by Sandy.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Viggle announced it was buying Get Glue today for $25 million and some stock. The social media consolidation for TV has begun....maybe. 

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57551942-93/social-tv-companies-viggle-getglue-to-merge/


----------



## Civrock (Dec 27, 2009)

I hope they do merge instead of leaving them both as separate services/apps. Currently using GetGlue, Viggle and IntoNow... for basically the same purpose, just different rewards and sharing options.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Satelliteracer said:


> Viggle announced it was buying Get Glue today for $25 million and some stock. The social media consolidation for TV has begun....maybe.
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57551942-93/social-tv-companies-viggle-getglue-to-merge/


I guess that's not surprising...gaining marketshare with so many players in that space is tough without some consolidation.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Civrock said:


> I hope they do merge instead of leaving them both as separate services/apps. Currently using GetGlue, Viggle and IntoNow... for basically the same purpose, just different rewards and sharing options.


Just as long as the new GetGlue/Viggle app (in whatever form) doesn't start requiring an "audio fingerprint" for everything -- for example, with the current GetGlue app, you can check into podcasts or music you're listening to, but I almost always listen to that kind of stuff through earbuds/headphones.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I signed up for this yesterday. I like it so far. Hopefully they'll add more prizes.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I really like it, but at the same time it can be a huge distraction. I played the trivia gmae during the Macy's parade and spent so much time watching my phone for the next question and keeping my phone from timing out it seems like I didnt even watch the parade.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

"Xsabresx" said:


> I really like it, but at the same time it can be a huge distraction. I played the trivia gmae during the Macy's parade and spent so much time watching my phone for the next question and keeping my phone from timing out it seems like I didnt even watch the parade.


I played MyGuy during the NFL games and managed to annoy my family even more than normal.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Signed up today. Got few points for watching a couple of ads. I'm surprised at how accurate the sound matching has been so far. Merging get glue with this seems sweet.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

That 4,000,000 point cruise is horse****. No way in hell can anyone realistically accumulate that many points. You'd have to average 2750 points every day for 4 years. At 275 points per day it would take 40 years.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

SPACEMAKER said:


> That 4,000,000 point cruise is horse****. No way in hell can anyone realistically accumulate that many points. You'd have to average 2750 points every day for 4 years. At 275 points per day it would take 40 years.


You can get thousands of points each day, but it takes a lot of work. So it's not horse****, but it would take a tremendous effort.

A customer switching to D* that signs up through Viggle can get 200,000 points just for doing that. Play a lot of MyGuy and ViggleLive, you can rack up points pretty quick.

You would be surprised at how many points some folks have, but it's definitely out of my reach. I'm at 45,000 right now and chipping away. Lots of points to be earned on the weekend and especially on Sundays.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

4,000,000 points is impossible in any reasonable timeframe. Its only there to serve as an ad for the cruise line. Math doesn't lie.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

SPACEMAKER said:


> 4,000,000 points is impossible in any reasonable timeframe. Its only there to serve as an ad for the cruise line. Math doesn't lie.


What if I were to tell you that there are several people with over 2 million points now?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"Satelliteracer" said:


> What if I were to tell you that there are several people with over 2 million points now?


I would say there are a few people who, on their death bed, won't be lamenting "I wish I had watched more tv.".


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> What if I were to tell you that there are several people with over 2 million points now?


I'd want to know how they did it. Obviously they "won" points somehow.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

I signed up 3 days ago and in I've added 5,000 to the free 2,000 I got from DirecTV. I mainly got them from watching the ads when I check into something. Playing MyGuy yesterday won me 300 for doing almost nothing. Plus it was pretty darn fun. I don't watch a ton of TV but I can see how some people can really rack up points who do watch a ton. 

So far though the only issue I've had was checking into the Pacer game the other day. It just wouldn't take. No biggie.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

It wasnt working for squat last night. Probably had to log in and out 5 times before I could check in on anything. Then I would go to check in on something else later and had to log in and out each time. 

Beyond that, I may never see 4mil points, but I have a lot of fun with it. Sundays and Mondays are great point nights for me.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I just downloaded viggle through the iPhone App Store today. I created an acct and linked it to Facebook / twitter and DirecTV. Im started out with 200 points, not 2000. Is that right?


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

cypherx said:


> I just downloaded viggle through the iPhone App Store today. I created an acct and linked it to Facebook / twitter and DirecTV. Im started out with 200 points, not 2000. Is that right?


Did you link your account to DIRECTV with the promo code "DIRECTV"?


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Satelliteracer said:


> Did you link your account to DIRECTV with the promo code "DIRECTV"?


I didn't see where to put in a promo code. It just asked for DirecTV username and password.

Now when I go in there there are 2 buttons.
Relogin to DIRECTV
Unlink from DIRECTV

On the screen prior there are a bunch of TV providers in the area and the following is highlighted:
DIRECTV Philadelphia - Philadelphia
Your DIRECTV account is linked

I followed this:
http://www.viggle.com/directv/how-to-link-your-viggle-and-directv-accounts/


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

They should handle check-ins like Miso. Look for receiver via home wifi and see what channel is tuned. This would be 100% accurate as opposed to jacking up the TV volume and telling everyone to be quiet for 20 seconds.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

cypherx said:


> They should handle check-ins like Miso. Look for receiver via home wifi and see what channel is tuned. This would be 100% accurate as opposed to jacking up the TV volume and telling everyone to be quiet for 20 seconds.


You have to remember that Viggle works with ALL platforms, not just Directv. Therefore they had to come up with a solution that works with every type of service. The difference is that Directv subscribers earn more points than those of any other service because of the relationship between the two companies.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

cypherx said:


> I didn't see where to put in a promo code. It just asked for DirecTV username and password.
> 
> Now when I go in there there are 2 buttons.
> Relogin to DIRECTV
> ...


When you registered after you picked your television provider, a screen came up that said enter your promo code. To get the bonus points you have to put in that promo code.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

"Satelliteracer" said:


> When you registered after you picked your television provider, a screen came up that said enter your promo code. To get the bonus points you have to put in that promo code.


I did not get a promo code.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

iceturkee;3140384 said:


> I did not get a promo code.


Post #1 in this thread tells you the promo code.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

"SPACEMAKER" said:


> Post #1 in this thread tells you the promo code.


I know the code but when I linked to my dtv account it did not ask for the code.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

iceturkee said:


> I know the code but when I linked to my dtv account it did not ask for the code.


It's before you link to your account...when you register at the very beginning of the process. That is the only time to earn those bonus points. If you have already registered, but not yet linked your account, you can still link your account (and should) to earn the programming bonus points but you won't receive the signup to Viggle points.

Sorry if I didn't make that clear earlier, my mistake.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> It's before you link to your account...when you register at the very beginning of the process. That is the only time to earn those bonus points. If you have already registered, but not yet linked your account, you can still link your account (and should) to earn the programming bonus points but you won't receive the signup to Viggle points.
> 
> Sorry if I didn't make that clear earlier, my mistake.


i honestly don't remember asking for a code when i registered but that doesn't mean i didn't miss it. i have linked and relined to my dtv account but the only bonus points i received were 200 which i believe others mentioned they had received.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Iceturkee,

Best just to rate the app and leave honest feedback. It could of got 5 stars, but I only gave it 3. It loses a star for not giving the bonus points when linking a DirecTV account. It loses another star for making checkins unreliable by requiring a clean audio clip rather than read the receiver off the network.

I know miso does this, but miso ALSO works with other providers by searching / typing in what you want to check in. Don't see why proven, possible technology can't be used for Viggle either. If you don't have DirecTV or your wifi is off, well then fail back to the audio clip. Miso fails back to typing in the show / movie. I understand the audio thing with Viggle so you can't say your watching something your not for free points, but reading the receiver is proof as well.

As far as the points go, I may try to delete it and re-register with a different email address.


----------



## Joe Spears (Dec 24, 2010)

I see quite a few reviews/ratings in the App Store from users that I recognize the names that are on this forum.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh well now all of a sudden I got 5000 directv welcome points. Thanks to whoever fixed my account! Could of been my review, a lurker here or just a system delay that made it take a few days to add.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

cypherx said:


> They should handle check-ins like Miso. Look for receiver via home wifi and see what channel is tuned. This would be 100% accurate as opposed to jacking up the TV volume and telling everyone to be quiet for 20 seconds.


While I liked the Miso check in technique on my wife's iPhone and iPad, for some reason it didn't work the same on my Android phone.

I'm glad that Viggle does check ins the way it does. That way, it's still easy for me to check in to shows when I'm on the road or at my friend's house watching the game. Plus, they give bonus points for checking into commercials within shows (Dove commercial during last saturday's Texas/K state game). How could they do that if the check ins were done like Miso?


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

This is an older screen shot when 4,000 points were awarded...now it is 5,000. This is where the DIRECTV promo code goes. "DIRECTV"


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

I never saw a screen for a promo code, but after 1 week, I got the 5000 bonus points anyway so if you don't have them, just wait for it...


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I keep waiting for Viggle to offer rewards that fall between 65,500 points and 375,000 points but it never happens. If they didn't offer their merchandise (who would ever want that stuff?) there'd be only a couple of rewards for over 20,000 points. If Viggle lasts the rest of the year I'll be surprised.

Did anyone win the 4,000,000 point cruise yet? LOL


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I keep waiting for Viggle to offer rewards that fall between 65,500 points and 375,000 points but it never happens. If they didn't offer their merchandise (who would ever want that stuff?) there'd be only a couple of rewards for over 20,000 points. If Viggle lasts the rest of the year I'll be surprised.
> 
> Did anyone win the 4,000,000 point cruise yet? LOL


So because they don't offer rewards between those 2 point ranges (as of now), they entire app will get canned? I highly doubt that. For me it's worth it just for the free cinema coupons. I like Viggle.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

mrro82 said:


> So because they don't offer rewards between those 2 point ranges (as of now), they entire app will get canned? I highly doubt that. For me it's worth it just for the free cinema coupons. I like Viggle.


That's not why it will get canned. I just think that if it were successful there'd be more companies wanting to get involved.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I keep waiting for Viggle to offer rewards that fall between 65,500 points and 375,000 points but it never happens. If they didn't offer their merchandise (who would ever want that stuff?) there'd be only a couple of rewards for over 20,000 points. If Viggle lasts the rest of the year I'll be surprised.
> 
> Did anyone win the 4,000,000 point cruise yet? LOL


Yes, just haven't figured out which week to go.  OK, didn't win the cruise, but I did redeem 600000 points for 2 of the Chili's $15 certificates. Not my favorite restaurant, but its decent. And for 90000 points, you could get $45 worth of certificates. Thats in between 65,500 and 375,000.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I keep waiting for Viggle to offer rewards that fall between 65,500 points and 375,000 points but it never happens. If they didn't offer their merchandise (who would ever want that stuff?) there'd be only a couple of rewards for over 20,000 points. If Viggle lasts the rest of the year I'll be surprised.
> 
> Did anyone win the 4,000,000 point cruise yet? LOL


Your wait is over! You can now get a Viggle Vlanket for 80,000 points! Viggle's version of a snuggie, probably just what you have been waiting for.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

RACJ2;3195663 said:


> Your wait is over! You can now get a Viggle Vlanket for 80,000 points! Viggle's version of a snuggie, probably just what you have been waiting for.


LOL!


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

RACJ2;3195180 said:


> Yes, just haven't figured out which week to go.  OK, didn't win the cruise, but I did redeem 600000 points for 2 of the Chili's $15 certificates. Not my favorite restaurant, but its decent. And for 90000 points, you could get $45 worth of certificates. Thats in between 65,500 and 375,000.


I'm going to redeem 62,500 for a $25 Lowes certiicate then I'll delete the app. My family is getting tired of me shushing them when I do my nerdy smartphone check in. haha


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I havent been all that impressed with the prizes but I figure at some point they'll get better. A lot of my tv watching is by myself so I dont have to worry too too much about shushing the family.

What I find more frustrating is "Viggle Live". Playing the game and racking up points is cool, but it distracts from the show you are watching. Also, on big events (Oscars for example) it crashes and you end up with half the points you should have gotten.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Xsabresx said:


> I havent been all that impressed with the prizes but I figure at some point they'll get better. A lot of my tv watching is by myself so I dont have to worry too too much about shushing the family.
> 
> What I find more frustrating is "Viggle Live". Playing the game and racking up points is cool, but it distracts from the show you are watching. Also, on big events (Oscars for example) it crashes and you end up with half the points you should have gotten.


You re right about playing Viggle Live during games being distracting. I only use it for games I'm watching just because its on. Then it makes it more interesting. For example, last season I used it for Thursday night NFL games with teams I had little interest in. And for a few college games, which I rarely watch.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

iceturkee said:


> I know the code but when I linked to my dtv account it did not ask for the code.


I was not asked for a promo code either, I was very confused. I just signed into Directv, as you described. I did, however, receive my 2,000 points.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

ejbvt said:


> I was not asked for a promo code either, I was very confused. I just signed into Directv, as you described. I did, however, receive my 2,000 points.


When you originally sign up, it asks for the promo code. If you don't link it at the point of the original registration, it doesn't ask for the promo code.


----------

